# Allegheny River/Tidioute PA



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to be around Tidioute, PA on the Allegheny. Any decent fishing up there? It's not really a fishing trip, just going up there for the weekend. I've never been there before so don't know what's there. I looked at google maps, but a satellite view isn't too helpful.

If there is some decent fishing, what should I try to go after for the most entertainment? Any recommended rigs? I have a steelhead setup that I used in the winter that I thought about taking. 

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I put in south of there once at Tionesta and floated down--not impressed compared with other stretches of the Allegheny further downstream. Maybe it's better in spring or fall. I think the closer you get to the dam, you might find some trout. As you move downstream this time of year, you will encounter a lot of grass, so something that fishes the weeds effectively is good. I think your best bet for smallmouth is topwater (even mid-day). Blast some poppers and rip some walk baits. Don't be afraid of throwing the larger ones. Spinner baits will also negotiate the grass and produce fish, including the occasional pike. I know a lot of people also like fishing Senko type worms for bass in that river. 

I can't really help you on the walleye, but they are in there.

Sorry, I know you are going north of Tionesta, but if you see similar conditions (lots of grass), you will know what I mean.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

For trout(and big ones too), the lake to Warren is the best stretch. For everything else I've heard pretty much the whole river up that way is good for pike, muskie, walleye, and a bunch of big smallmouths. I've guess spring and fall are the best times, but you should still get somethin.

I have very little personal experience fishing the river, everytime I'm up that way I'm always fishing for trout. I really want to hit up the river though next time I'm up there. Beautiful area. 

If you're interested in trout(mostly wild brookies, but some browns and rainbows) then send me a pm, I know of a lot in that area, mainly around Tionesta. There's some stocked streams too, but I can catch stockies closer to home, so I mainly target the wild fish on those beautiful mountain streams.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Floated from Warren to Tionesta Beautiful scenery great small mouth fishing.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have a cabin in Tidioute and have been trout fishing the area for 25 years. I was last up there in early June. The trout streams were very low, but I can put you in some places that are holding fish, particularly tionesta creek at Mayburg.
If you are fishing the Allegheney, I would recommend fishing above and below any island. there are some monster fish in there, but the river is huge. In early June we got several canoes and canoed from Tidioute to West Hickory. it was about 9 miles and took 4 hours. We had a stiff wind coming upstream.
If you want some particular spots, PM me and I can tell you some deep holes on the Tionesta holding trout, muskie, sm and lg mouth, but it is 10-15 min up rt 666 from rt 62.

Mike


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The two biggest rock bass I ever caught came from the Tionesta at Mayburg. Never fished it at the heat of trout season but I guess it's a productive spot. That bridge is also the gateway to a nice wild trout stream(hint hint). 

Fyi Tionesta Creek below the lake is supposed to be a good spot for muskies, along with some pike, smallies, some trout in the spring, etc.


----------

